# Tool vibration video



## Johnwa (Jun 14, 2022)

A cool video on state of the art tool damping.  It’s on Facebook so the link may or may not work for everyone.








						Cutting Tools & Skyscrapers | What do skyscrapers and cutting tools have in common? Join Edd China on his journey to find out. | By Practical Machinist | Facebook
					

56K views, 114 likes, 5 loves, 6 comments, 27 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Practical Machinist: What do skyscrapers and cutting tools have in common? Join Edd China on his journey to find out.




					fb.watch


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 15, 2022)

that is a great video!  I've saved it for later reference.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 15, 2022)

Getting nothing, not on facebook will have to log on to PM later and see if i can find it.


----------



## Dabbler (Jun 15, 2022)

I can email it to you if you'd like. (880 Kb) PM me if so.


----------



## DPittman (Jun 15, 2022)

6.5 Fan said:


> Getting nothing, not on facebook will have to log on to PM later and see if i can find it.


Strange, I'm not on Facebook either but when  I clicked on  the video it played just fine.


----------



## Six O Two (Jun 15, 2022)

Very cool stuff. I would've never imagined putting mass damping into a boring bar, let alone one that was 10mm dia.


----------

